# graphicscard problems

## JoshuaTree

I'm new to gentoo: After setting up the System as described in the manual I have pretty much graphic failures. For example a white screen(not the nvidia screen) before kde comes up, and red stripes in the upper half of the screen before the nvidia screen.

There what I get typing cat /etc/X11/XF86Config | egrep -v '^ *#|^ *$':

Section "Module"

    Load        "bitmap"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"

    Load        "GLcore"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "Keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

    HorizSync   30-95

    VertRefresh 50-150

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce 256 DDR"

    Driver "nvidia"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "NVIDIA GeForce 256 DDR"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    Option      "NvAgp" "1"

    DefaultDepth 24

    DefaultFbBpp 32

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

My Hardware:

Athlon 700(SlotA)

ASUS K7M(AMD-751)

Creative Annihilator GeForce 256 DDR

----------

## pjp

Any error messages in /var/log/XFree86.0.log ?

----------

## JoshuaTree

Don't know, thats it

XFree86 Version 4.2.0 / X Window System

(protocol Version 11, revision 0, vendor release 6600)

Release Date: 18 January 2002

	If the server is older than 6-12 months, or if your card is

	newer than the above date, look for a newer version before

	reporting problems.  (See http://www.XFree86.Org/)

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.18-xfs i686 [ELF] 

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Thu Aug 15 16:41:40 2002

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "NVIDIA GeForce 256 DDR"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) XKB: model: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) XKB: layout: "de"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(--) using VT number 7

(II) Open APM successful

(II) Module ABI versions:

	XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.1

	XFree86 Video Driver: 0.5

	XFree86 XInput driver : 0.3

	XFree86 Server Extension : 0.1

	XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.3

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x80012844, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1022,7006 card 0000,0000 rev 25 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1022,7007 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 1106,0686 card 1106,0000 rev 1b class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:1: chip 1106,0571 card 0000,0000 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:2: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 0e class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:3: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 0e class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:4: chip 1106,3057 card 0000,0000 rev 20 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 1274,1371 card 1274,1371 rev 08 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 10b7,9004 card 10b7,9004 rev 04 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:05:0: chip 10de,0101 card 1102,102e rev 10 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) LoadModule: "scanpci"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libscanpci.a

(II) Module scanpci: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) UnloadModule: "scanpci"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libscanpci.a

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (-1,0,0), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0x0000a000 - 0x0000afff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0xede00000 - 0xefefffff (0x2100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0xd5c00000 - 0xe5cfffff (0x10100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:4:0), (0,-1,0), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

(--) PCI:*(1:5:0) NVidia GeForce DDR rev 16, Mem @ 0xee000000/24, 0xd8000000/27, BIOS @ 0xefef0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0xefffff80 - 0xefffffff (0x80) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0xeddff000 - 0xeddfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0xe8000000 - 0xebffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0xefef0000 - 0xefefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[4] -1	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc7f (0x80) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d03f (0x40) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0xefffff80 - 0xefffffff (0x80) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0xeddff000 - 0xeddfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0xe8000000 - 0xebffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0xefef0000 - 0xefefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[4] -1	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc7f (0x80) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d03f (0x40) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0xefffff80 - 0xefffffff (0x80) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0xeddff000 - 0xeddfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0xe8000000 - 0xebffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0xefef0000 - 0xefefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc7f (0x80) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d03f (0x40) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.1

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.1.10

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.2960

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "v4l"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/linux/v4l_drv.o

(II) Module v4l: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 0.0.1

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.2960

	Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.3

(II) v4l driver for Video4Linux

(II) NVIDIA XFree86 Driver  1.0-2960  Tue May 14 07:45:20 PDT 2002

(II) NVIDIA: NVIDIA driver for: RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2, Vanta,

	RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64, Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256,

	GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400, GeForce2 MX 100/200,

	Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go, GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS,

	GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra, Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460,

	GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420, Quadro4 500/550 XGL,

	Quadro4 200/400 NVS, GeForce3, GeForce3 Ti 200, GeForce3 Ti 500,

	Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600, GeForce4 Ti 4400, GeForce4 Ti 4200,

	Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL, Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce2 Go,

	GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go, GeForce4 420 Go 32M,

	GeForce4 440 Go 64M, Quadro4 500 GoGL

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:05:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset GeForce DDR found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0xefffff80 - 0xefffffff (0x80) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0xeddff000 - 0xeddfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0xe8000000 - 0xebffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0xefef0000 - 0xefefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc7f (0x80) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d03f (0x40) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0xefffff80 - 0xefffffff (0x80) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0xeddff000 - 0xeddfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0xe8000000 - 0xebffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0xefef0000 - 0xefefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] 0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[12] 0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[13] 0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[14] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc7f (0x80) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d03f (0x40) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[22] 0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[23] 0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (**) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of NVIDIA internal AGP requested

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD8000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xEE000000

(WW) System lacks support for changing MTRRs

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 32768 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display 0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display 0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display 0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 300 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) NVIDIA(0): My Monitor: Using hsync range of 30.00-95.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): My Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-150.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 300.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for Display Device 0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 157.5 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (320, 240) mm

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (101, 108)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.1

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[4] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0xefffff80 - 0xefffffff (0x80) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0xeddff000 - 0xeddfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0xe8000000 - 0xebffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0xefef0000 - 0xefefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] 0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

	[14] 0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[15] 0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[16] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc7f (0x80) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d03f (0x40) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[24] 0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[25] 0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Failed to verify AGP usage

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	Solid filled trapezoids

	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

	8x8 mono pattern filled trapezoids

	Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

	Solid Lines

	Scanline Image Writes

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Driver provided FillSolidRects replacement

	Driver provided FillSolidSpans replacement

	Driver provided FillMono8x8PatternRects replacement

	Driver provided WritePixmap replacement

	Driver provided ReadPixmap replacement

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		20 128x128 slots

		5 256x256 slots

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) [GLX]: Calling GlxExtensionInit

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

(II) Open APM successful

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) [GLX]: Calling GlxExtensionInit

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

(II) Open APM successful

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) [GLX]: Calling GlxExtensionInit

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

(II) Open APM successful

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) [GLX]: Calling GlxExtensionInit

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

AUDIT: Thu Aug 15 17:27:56 2002: 3719 X: client 2 rejected from local host

(II) Open APM successful

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) [GLX]: Calling GlxExtensionInit

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

(II) Open APM successful

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) [GLX]: Calling GlxExtensionInit

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

(II) Open APM successful

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Open APM successful

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) [GLX]: Calling GlxExtensionInit

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

(II) Open APM successful

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) [GLX]: Calling GlxExtensionInit

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

AUDIT: Thu Aug 15 18:35:25 2002: 3719 X: client 2 rejected from local host

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 157500

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1344 hend: 1504 httl: 1728

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1072 flags: 5

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 157500

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1344 hend: 1504 httl: 1728

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1072 flags: 5

(II) Open APM successful

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) [GLX]: Calling GlxExtensionInit

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

AUDIT: Thu Aug 15 19:06:46 2002: 3719 X: client 1 rejected from local host

  Auth name: MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 ID: -1

(II) Open APM successful

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) [GLX]: Calling GlxExtensionInit

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

(II) Open APM successful

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) [GLX]: Calling GlxExtensionInit

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 157500

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1344 hend: 1504 httl: 1728

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1072 flags: 5

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 157500

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1344 hend: 1504 httl: 1728

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1072 flags: 5

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 157500

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1344 hend: 1504 httl: 1728

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1072 flags: 5

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 157500

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1344 hend: 1504 httl: 1728

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1072 flags: 5

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 157500

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1344 hend: 1504 httl: 1728

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1072 flags: 5

(II) Open APM successful

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) [GLX]: Calling GlxExtensionInit

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

AUDIT: Thu Aug 15 19:54:10 2002: 3719 X: client 2 rejected from local host

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 157500

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1344 hend: 1504 httl: 1728

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1072 flags: 5

(II) Open APM successful

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) [GLX]: Calling GlxExtensionInit

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 157500

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1344 hend: 1504 httl: 1728

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1072 flags: 5

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 157500

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1344 hend: 1504 httl: 1728

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1072 flags: 5

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 157500

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1344 hend: 1504 httl: 1728

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1072 flags: 5

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 157500

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1344 hend: 1504 httl: 1728

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1072 flags: 5

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 157500

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1344 hend: 1504 httl: 1728

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1072 flags: 5

----------

## Lush

I've had a few problems with the NVidia drivers and I've found that adding or removing modules helps a lot.  Here is my current module list:

    Load  "dbe"

    Load  "extmod"

    Load  "glx"

    Load  "pex5"

    Load  "record"

    Load  "xie"

    Load  "v4l"

    Load "xaa"

    Load "fb"

    Load "speedo"

    Load "type1"

    Load "xtt"

NOTE: the last 3 are optional font extensions

----------

## JoshuaTree

thanks I'll try

----------

